# Cannot play Fifa 2000 either on Win98 or Win XP even with co



## Nariman (Oct 7, 2005)

FIFA2000 was purchased about three months back for my grandson. 
At that time I was using WIN98 and the game worked properly. 

Since then have formatted my HDD and loaded both Win98 (Drive "D") and WinXP Pro 

(Drive "C") dual boot. 

Am using WinXP Pro SP2 

Fifa2000 installs without any hassle in WinXP SP2. However when I try to play I get 

message from microsoft as under : 

1) Cannot locate the ROM-CD. Please insert the correct CD-ROM, Select OK and restarr 

application. (This is despite the CD-ROM being in the drive). 

2) After following the above instructions and clicking on 'PLAY" I get the following 

message : 

FIFA2000.ICD has encountered a problem and needs to close down. We are sorry 

for the inconvenience. To see what data error contains Click Here. 

3) On clicking I get "Error signature : 
AppName: Fifa2000.ICD AppVer : 0-0-0-0 ModName :Fifa2000.ICD. 
ModVer 0-0-0-0 Offset 0013a79d. 

In WIN98 after successful installation when I click on Shortcut I get message Fifa2000 

not installed properly. 

No matter how many times I uninstall and reinstall I get the same message. 

Kindly suggest what can be wrong with my present system. 

Regards 
Nariman


----------



## yrana2002 (Oct 7, 2005)

check if u have the latest directx drivers installed. 
If not, then get it from here
*www.download.com/Microsoft-DirectX-Drivers-Windows-98-98SE-Me-/3000-2121_4-7876786.html?tag=lst-0-2

Also, i'm not very sure that fifa 2000 runs on windows xp.
It used to work fine when i had a windows 95 system even with 16mb ram!!
 

do reply about future discussions!!


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 7, 2005)

You could try running the game under Compatibility mode. I'm not sure how DirectX will fix this problem but no harm in trying. By the way, is the copy legal?


----------



## v6alfa68 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi dude, I have a laptop and a PC, and they both run fine with XP installed.
You may have a problem with directx or video driver for the game.
I suggest you reinstall the appropriate vga driver and also directx.


----------



## idling (Jan 6, 2007)

I have a similar problem:

Two PC's both with Win XP (one Home, one Professional). FIFA 2000 works fine on the second PC, but crashes during startup for the first.

Initially it was very reluctant to install. After install was clicked, there was no response until quite some time later (about 20 mins). It now refuses to reinstall and does not provide any notice of error.

During game startup, it reaches the first picture (that goalie saving a goal), goes to black screen, then crashes. The error is: "FIFA2000.ICD has encountered a problem and needs to close." It gives this info:
AppName: fifa2000.icd AppVer: 0.0.0.0 ModName: kernel32.dll
ModVer: 5.1.2600.2945 Offset: 0000a2d8

I'm fairly sure directx and video card drivers are ok. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2007)

Mr.Nariman, maybe this might help--



> *Resolving game installation issues   *
> 
> 1. Check whether the current version of Windows is supported by the game.
> 2. Make sure the PC meets the minimum requirements listed on the game package.
> ...


^^Source: HP and Compaq PCs -  Resolving General Game Issues

^^A suggestion from Microsoft & HP


----------



## idling (Jan 9, 2007)

Any suggestions for me? ^^


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 9, 2007)

does your PC with XP home *meet the requirements, updated DX 9* to latest version/release, updated XP.

if you're unable to re-install thru disk, then try Installing from HDD. *(copy all contents to a new folder)*. & delete the DirectX folder in that new folder.(if its present).

& make sure your PC HDD & Windows registry is clean.
=>CCleaner


> A simple program that removes unused and temporary files from Windows machines.


=>for registry cleaning use-> TuneUp Utilities 2007, its much easy & safer to use


----------

